# How can someone do this???



## timberwolf (Apr 1, 2009)

> Seriously...take the dog


That says it all right there. To her, it's a dog. Not a member of the family.
Hopefully the poor girl will find a family that will love her like she deserves.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Sad..  In this economy and with people losing their jobs and homes, I know some pet rehoming ads are made with much sadness and as a last resort... but this ad just sounds so uncaring and makes me very sad for that dog.. Hope she finds a great home soon.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

I hope she soon finds the home she needs....


----------



## SunsetSam (Sep 26, 2008)

Well, I couldn't stand it, so I emailed her. My husband and I will take her and either get her to a GR rescue or find a good home for her. It's not that hard to put a tiny bit of effort into it and making sure your dog goes somewhere safe, ya know? I can't look at the beautiful face and know that if I had just sent an email I could've kept her from being hurt or abused. Now keep your fingers crossed that WE get her.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Good luck! I hope you guys get her. At least she will have the chance at a GOOD home, rather than just any home. Thank you!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*SunsetSam*

SunsetSam

Good for you, that poor sweetheart.
has the lady answered you yet?

We get our Heartworm Meds online-we have two dogs. Even our vet said it is ok and it is expensive.


----------



## GoldenOwner12 (Jun 18, 2008)

I hope you do get her that poor darling she really needs someone that loves her not just call her a dog. Its not that hard to make time to spend with your dog at all, Even if the dog is around you is something. I'm glad this person isn't keeping her sounds like shes not a very good owner. I wish you good luck and hope you get her.


----------



## SunsetSam (Sep 26, 2008)

I still haven't heard back from her yet, it's driving me nuts. The ad is still up though, so maybe she just hasn't been online yet. I can't fathom how someone can own a GOLDEN and just give her away without looking for a good home....they wear their hearts on their faces-how can you just send it away like an old magazine you're done with??? 

I order my heartworm meds online too....it's not even really that, it's the food and everything else, you know? I really wish we could do it. Times are so hard right now.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Bless You for the rescue. You get a gazillion points in your karma account!!!!!!!


----------



## Sivin (Nov 23, 2006)

Thank goodness for people like you! Keep us advised.


----------



## AcesWild (Nov 29, 2008)

Just checking in to see if you've gotten a response. When I went to go look at Billy the owner was practically in tears, I know she just wants whats best for him.


----------



## Sivin (Nov 23, 2006)

That poster must be a real "doll" in general.


----------



## SunsetSam (Sep 26, 2008)

I still haven't heard anything and now I can't sit around online anymore waiting since I have kids to get to bed....the ad is still up though so hopefully I will hear something by morning. ::fingers still crossed::


----------



## AcesWild (Nov 29, 2008)

We'll have our paws/fingers crossed over here.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*All paw crossed*

All paws crossed.

Even if you can't keep her you can find her a rescue or a home.
Thank Heavens for people like you and your Hubby!!


----------



## timberwolf (Apr 1, 2009)

Fingers and paws crossed


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Maybe if you cant keep her for the expense, the rescue will allow you to foster. Our rescue covers all the food and meds for our two fosters so there is no expense for us. Might be something to consider.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

"Take my dog"? WTH kind of ad is that?! I hope Sunset Sam is successful is getting this girl into a rescue or other home where she will be loved.


----------



## Darcy (May 7, 2009)

SunsetSam that's great.. I hope you get her. I would like to extend you an offer to try and help. I make homemade pet treat's and sell them at craft show's and i also donate a portion of our profit and free treat's to our local anmial shelter. I am willing to send you a couple pounds of free homemade treat's for your golden family member's. No strings attached, i love my goldens and would give up my home before i would ever give up my babie's. No mater how busy i am i always have time for my babie's. Anyway if you are interested in my offer just let me know and i will bake up some fresh tasty treats for you.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Darcy said:


> SunsetSam that's great.. I hope you get her. I would like to extend you an offer to try and help. I make homemade pet treat's and sell them at craft show's and i also donate a portion of our profit and free treat's to our local anmial shelter. I am willing to send you a couple pounds of free homemade treat's for your golden family member's. No strings attached, i love my goldens and would give up my home before i would ever give up my babie's. No mater how busy i am i always have time for my babie's. Anyway if you are interested in my offer just let me know and i will bake up some fresh tasty treats for you.


What a nice thing to do!


----------



## khoch4 (Apr 15, 2009)

I can't read the pet section on craigslist anymore; I had no idea people were so quick to give up their pets. It just breaks my heart.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Oh, I so hope you get a response and get to take this girl out of that home. Don't people take babies out for strolls anymore? My then golden got walked more after I had a baby than before, and he sure was a good kid guardian. Oh well, you can't legislate either stupidity or laziness.


----------



## SunsetSam (Sep 26, 2008)

I'm so sad. She took the ad down and never emailed me.  At least I tried, but oh how I wish she had contacted me so I could have that dog and know she was okay. 

Thanks for your support everyone, and thank you for the offer of the yummy dog treats too!!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*SunsetSam*

SunsetSam

Did it give a phone number to call?
Perhaps she found another home for her-we can pray.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

SunsetSam said:


> Well, I couldn't stand it, so I emailed her. My husband and I will take her and either get her to a GR rescue or find a good home for her. It's not that hard to put a tiny bit of effort into it and making sure your dog goes somewhere safe, ya know? I can't look at the beautiful face and know that if I had just sent an email I could've kept her from being hurt or abused. Now keep your fingers crossed that WE get her.



BLESS YOU!! I was going to suggest providing the poster with contact info for the local rescue groups. I hope you get her away from those people.

If you contact the rescue groups yourself and tell them you will foster her it may be easy to get her listed with a rescue to help find her a new home.


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

you could post at Craiglist ad asking.....I got Bridger off Craiglist & saw a listing day later from someone who had been interested in him, asking if he was still available. They had gotten so many responses they couldn't/didn't e-mail everyone.

I e-mailed the person back & said he had found a home (I didn't gloat that I got him!). They e-mailed back & thanked me for letting them know. You may find that she has been given a home.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

SunsetSam said:


> I'm so sad. She took the ad down and never emailed me.  At least I tried, but oh how I wish she had contacted me so I could have that dog and know she was okay.
> 
> Thanks for your support everyone, and thank you for the offer of the yummy dog treats too!!!


That is so very sad. I hope she got a good home.


----------



## Jazzys Mom (Mar 13, 2007)

Its awful that people are so coldhearted and calloused as to even put an ad up like that. Sometimes those ads are put up just to get a rise out of people and the ad isn't even valid! There are people that would do this though. Short story:

My son was off work one day and was looking through the newspaper. He saw an ad for a "free Golden Retriever." He couldn't believe someone would do this so called his wife at work and told her he was going to call on it to see what it was about. He called and the lady said "come get her if you want. She's 8 and lives in my bathtub because I can't stand her hair all over." Scott called his wife back and she said I'm coming home. Call the woman back and tell her we are coming to get her." When they got to the ladies house they saw a skinny but beautiful Golden with scabs on her nose. The dog indeed did live in the bathtub! They called her to them and she came flying as if to say get me out of here! They put her in their car and even the 4 kids that lived in the house with her didn't even cry - or bat an eye that she was leaving!!! She is 8 years old!! She has been with them for about 6 months now. The scabs have gone away, her coat has come in better and she has put on weight. She no longer lives in a bathtub but on her own fluffy pillow in my son's and DIL's bedroom. She has fallen in love with their Maltese and Jackson and Sadie are best buds! She is housebroken and extremely well behaved. When they were going to give her her first bath my DIL called her into the bathroom and Sadie hung her head, jumped into the bathtub abd laid down. My DIL felt so bad that the poor thing thought she was again going to live in the tub. She got her bath and was happy as a clam that she didn't have to STAY in the tub!


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

I got both Chance and Savanah off of craigslist, both free dogs. 

Chance's former "owners" bought him for breeding but he had elbow dysplasia so they gave him away.

Savanah's former "owner" gave her away at 9.5 yrs. old because her new husband didn't want her. She had had Savanah since she was 8 wks. old. :no:


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

Jazzys Mom said:


> Its awful that people are so coldhearted and calloused as to even put an ad up like that. Sometimes those ads are put up just to get a rise out of people and the ad isn't even valid! There are people that would do this though. Short story:
> 
> My son was off work one day and was looking through the newspaper. He saw an ad for a "free Golden Retriever." He couldn't believe someone would do this so called his wife at work and told her he was going to call on it to see what it was about. He called and the lady said "come get her if you want. She's 8 and lives in my bathtub because I can't stand her hair all over." Scott called his wife back and she said I'm coming home. Call the woman back and tell her we are coming to get her." When they got to the ladies house they saw a skinny but beautiful Golden with scabs on her nose. The dog indeed did live in the bathtub! They called her to them and she came flying as if to say get me out of here! They put her in their car and even the 4 kids that lived in the house with her didn't even cry - or bat an eye that she was leaving!!! She is 8 years old!! She has been with them for about 6 months now. The scabs have gone away, her coat has come in better and she has put on weight. She no longer lives in a bathtub but on her own fluffy pillow in my son's and DIL's bedroom. She has fallen in love with their Maltese and Jackson and Sadie are best buds! She is housebroken and extremely well behaved. When they were going to give her her first bath my DIL called her into the bathroom and Sadie hung her head, jumped into the bathtub abd laid down. My DIL felt so bad that the poor thing thought she was again going to live in the tub. She got her bath and was happy as a clam that she didn't have to STAY in the tub!


What a sad life that girl had til your angel of a son and DIL took her. She has probably "lived more" in thed short they have had her than he did the entire rest of her life they got her.

I supoort a couple of golden rescues and I ger newletters form them and there ar always pictures and dogs up for adoption and the story is told. One of the saddest I ever read--and I ma thinking this was from the GRRMF that two males goldesn, ages 13 and 15, father and son, had been turned in becse the family wanted younger more playful dogs. How in the name of all thatis sane could anyone hav dogs that long and then dump them.

I hope this beautiful girl l found a home like the the one in JN's story.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Thank your son and DIL for rescuing that poor dog from her bathtub prison.


----------



## Jazzys Mom (Mar 13, 2007)

It is soooo beyond my thinking how anyone can dump a dog! Those poor old dogs that were dumper because the family wanted younger dogs! Those people should never own another dog! The lady that dumped her dog because her new husband didn't want it???? Dump the husband first!!! I am proud of my son and DIL for rescuing Sadie. They have 2 other dogs, a cat, one 2 yr old grandson, one 4 yr old, one 10 yr old, one 19 yr old and one 21 yr old. All living with them. My son is a driver for a cement company so his work is seasonal at best. To take in another mouth to feed I think is commendable. I just cannot imagine what they felt when they went to se her the first time. I know their hearts just broke!

Bless you all that rescue!

Jazzys Mom


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

What is sad is not so much that they were dumped but that they spent their whole lives living with people who were not attached to them.


----------



## zippybossrock (Jan 12, 2008)

How sad.....hope she found a good home.


----------



## AcesWild (Nov 29, 2008)

That's what breaks my heart about Moxie that she was in rescue for so long, it was great she was in rescue but still. 5 years is a long time to be in rescue.
I think my Dad is about to cry every time he talks about it.


----------



## Jazzys Mom (Mar 13, 2007)

I have a hard time throwing a spent plant away ----- much less an animal! Some people just shouldn't own a dog


----------



## GoldenOwner12 (Jun 18, 2008)

I've heard of people dumping there older dogs cause they want a puppy and i find it cruel. I couldn't imange giving Einstein up at the age he is now its not right someone could offer me a billion dollars and i still wouldn't give him up. I couldn't even believe that i was going to rehome Shelley but that was mainly out of frustration & anger, Once i calmed down and looked into those big beautifull eyes i couldn't do it. Yes Shelley may dig and chew soft toys & bedding up but i think its got something to do with being born and raised in a cement kennel run at the breeders. She never got to walk,play,sniff on grass,dirt,plants and she never got to sleep on soft bedding. She hardly got any human contact while at the breeders. Einstein & Shelley will be with me till the time comes that they have to leave.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Most (if not all) of us will do just about anything to keep our pups with us. pay huge vet bills, deal with any issues and just plead for more good time.
then you read about the dogs people don't want. It is so sad that these lovely creatures are not appreciated.
I've owned 5 dogs in the last 7 years. 4 golden or goldenXs and one bassettX. four were rescues and one was an owner release. His owner was losing her home and she could not take him with her. since he was older and heartworm positive, he would not have made it past the screening at the pound and he was absolutely wonderful! My heartdog. He's been gone four years and I still cry over him.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*My Dogs*

My Dogs are my children and we would do ANYTHING to keep them-we love them and you make a commitment to death do us apart, as far as we are concerned.


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

When I worked at our local shelter, a woman came in and gave her 10 yr. old poodle up. She had had him since he was 6 wks. old. Why did she need to give him up?...Because he didn't match her new carpet. Honest. True story. I was right there when it happened. 

We were all in shock. Sue, the worker that took the dog out of the woman's arms just said, "We'll take him, but just leave...just leave NOW!" The woman turned and walked away, not even looking back. :no:

He was so scared. One of the women that worked in the office took him home. After that "incident", I'll believe anything when it comes to people dumping their animals no matter what age they are or how long they've had them.


----------



## twinny41 (Feb 13, 2008)

kwhit said:


> I got both Chance and Savanah off of craigslist, both free dogs.
> 
> Chance's former "owners" bought him for breeding but he had elbow dysplasia so they gave him away.
> 
> Savanah's former "owner" gave her away at 9.5 yrs. old because her new husband didn't want her. She had had Savanah since she was 8 wks. old. :no:


The dog or the husband eh? No contest!!


----------



## KatieandAngie (Dec 24, 2008)

Jazzys Mom said:


> Its awful that people are so coldhearted and calloused as to even put an ad up like that. Sometimes those ads are put up just to get a rise out of people and the ad isn't even valid! There are people that would do this though. Short story:
> 
> My son was off work one day and was looking through the newspaper. He saw an ad for a "free Golden Retriever." He couldn't believe someone would do this so called his wife at work and told her he was going to call on it to see what it was about. He called and the lady said "come get her if you want. She's 8 and lives in my bathtub because I can't stand her hair all over." Scott called his wife back and she said I'm coming home. Call the woman back and tell her we are coming to get her." When they got to the ladies house they saw a skinny but beautiful Golden with scabs on her nose. The dog indeed did live in the bathtub! They called her to them and she came flying as if to say get me out of here! They put her in their car and even the 4 kids that lived in the house with her didn't even cry - or bat an eye that she was leaving!!! She is 8 years old!! She has been with them for about 6 months now. The scabs have gone away, her coat has come in better and she has put on weight. She no longer lives in a bathtub but on her own fluffy pillow in my son's and DIL's bedroom. She has fallen in love with their Maltese and Jackson and Sadie are best buds! She is housebroken and extremely well behaved. When they were going to give her her first bath my DIL called her into the bathroom and Sadie hung her head, jumped into the bathtub abd laid down. My DIL felt so bad that the poor thing thought she was again going to live in the tub. She got her bath and was happy as a clam that she didn't have to STAY in the tub!


 
I cried over this... Sometimes I so want to just slap the living **** out of some people... God bless your son and dil


----------



## Jazzys Mom (Mar 13, 2007)

Thank you! My son and DIL wanted to slap the lady too! They were both about in tears when they saw Sadie and just couldn't wait to get her away from those people.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Jazzys Mom said:


> My son was off work one day and was looking through the newspaper. He saw an ad for a "free Golden Retriever." He couldn't believe someone would do this so called his wife at work and told her he was going to call on it to see what it was about. He called and the lady said "come get her if you want. She's 8 and lives in my bathtub because I can't stand her hair all over." Scott called his wife back and she said I'm coming home. Call the woman back and tell her we are coming to get her." When they got to the ladies house they saw a skinny but beautiful Golden with scabs on her nose. The dog indeed did live in the bathtub! They called her to them and she came flying as if to say get me out of here! They put her in their car and even the 4 kids that lived in the house with her didn't even cry - or bat an eye that she was leaving!!! She is 8 years old!! She has been with them for about 6 months now. The scabs have gone away, her coat has come in better and she has put on weight. She no longer lives in a bathtub but on her own fluffy pillow in my son's and DIL's bedroom. She has fallen in love with their Maltese and Jackson and Sadie are best buds! She is housebroken and extremely well behaved. When they were going to give her her first bath my DIL called her into the bathroom and Sadie hung her head, jumped into the bathtub abd laid down. My DIL felt so bad that the poor thing thought she was again going to live in the tub. She got her bath and was happy as a clam that she didn't have to STAY in the tub!



Oh my gosh, I almost cried reading this..... I am so glad your son and DIL rescued this poor girl... wow.


----------

